# When do reservations show up?



## rj80 (May 20, 2014)

Two questions about reservation availability:

1. For DRI points, at what time and time zone does the new day of reservations become available?

2. For a deeded Point at Poipu reservation, when can you reserve? Exactly 365 days out or I thought I read somewhere, 360 days out? 

Thanks!!


----------



## artringwald (May 20, 2014)

1. New reservations for Hawaii show up around 1 AM Hawaii time, but the exact time varies. If you're in the Hawaii Collection, you can book 13 months out. If you have a deeded week that's in the Club, you can only book 12 months out.

2. For a deeded week that's not in the Club, you have to wait until 12:01 AM, 360 days out to send your reservation request.


----------



## rj80 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks!

For Poipu, is that 12:01 AM Hawaii time? Do you send an email or fax?


----------



## artringwald (May 20, 2014)

rj80 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> For Poipu, is that 12:01 AM Hawaii time? Do you send an email or fax?



Yes, 12:01 AM Hawaii time. They accept email or fax, Poipu4@diamondresorts.com, Fax: 808.742.1924


----------



## csalter2 (May 21, 2014)

*I believe that is incorrect information.*

I have made reservations for Hawaii several times from DRI's reservation system. I am not in the Hawaii Collection, but in the US Collection so I have to wait 10 months out to make reservations.  

The inventory release is at 12:01 a.m. PACIFIC time.  I live in California and so I am three hours ahead of Hawaii, thus Hawaii time would be 9:01 p.m.

When I make my reservations I am on the computer at 11:55 p.m. I have looked at the inventory before midnight and then after midnight and have seen the next day inventory come up.  I am absolutely positive about this.


----------



## artringwald (May 21, 2014)

csalter2 said:


> I have made reservations for Hawaii several times from DRI's reservation system. I am not in the Hawaii Collection, but in the US Collection so I have to wait 10 months out to make reservations.
> 
> The inventory release is at 12:01 a.m. PACIFIC time.  I live in California and so I am three hours ahead of Hawaii, thus Hawaii time would be 9:01 p.m.
> 
> When I make my reservations I am on the computer at 11:55 p.m. I have looked at the inventory before midnight and then after midnight and have seen the next day inventory come up.  I am absolutely positive about this.



Just to clarify, release time for using points is different than booking a deeded week. With a deeded week that's not in the Club, you can not book online (yet). You have to send a fax or email to the Point at Poipu office. I am not in a collection, I have a deeded week that's in the Club, so that may be different, but I have not found a consistent time when inventory is released. It's definitely later than 12:01 a.m. Pacific time.


----------



## rj80 (May 21, 2014)

Thank you for clarifying the points and deeded weeks.

Both of you are a big help because we own a deeded week at P@P, but not in the CLUB. So I will have my document ready to send off by email when it's 360 days out.

We also own in the US Collection, but want to use points to stay at KBC in Mauai, Hawaiian Collection-so 10 months out online. I do notice they go one day forward. For example online for March 2015-10 months out showing units to reserve on the 22nd. Today is May 21.

We are planning for summer of 2015, so I want to be on the ball! Already have my Hanalei Bay Resort reservation as they let you reserve 24 months out! Yaaah-3 weeks in Hawaii!!:whoopie:

Thanks again!


----------



## artringwald (May 21, 2014)

For the KBC you probably don't need to set your alarm for the middle of the night. They usually have plenty of rooms 10 months out. If you ever try and use points for ocean front at P@P, then you will need to check as soon as you can. They go fast.


----------

